# Hilton Coylumbridge resale?



## dunwu (Aug 5, 2006)

I am considering to buy a HGVC timeshare. I saw someone mentioned Hilton Coylumbridge has the best points/$$ value. Is that correct? If yes, can I buy one without going to scotland? Is it possible to find a resale of this property in US? Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2006)

the web site for Hilton International Grand Vacations is www.higvc.co.uk

The thread you mentioned was saying that sometimes HIGVC will sell their developer points at a much cheaper price than the US HGVC will sell their points.  therefore qualifing for elite status when you also buy from HGVC here in the US. IMHO I'd just buy some US points resale and forget about trying to get elite .

PS if you're interested in buying an European based TS you may wish to also ask questions on timeshare talk    http://www.timesharetalk.co.uk


----------



## MattnTricia (Aug 5, 2006)

Bill

I humbly disagree with you. 

Points are Points and this resort can be had just as easy and cheaper than  any us resort. HIGVC sells resales in addition to "new weeks" and the prices can be spectacular at times. 

As for Elite, I do agree there. I Own 26000 points, all resale, and will never pay developer price to get that status. 

I am perfectly content with the 9 month window. I know the only week I cant get is 51-52 at Hilton Hawaiian Village and probably now the new Waikoloa. Honestly, Elite wouldn't help me there anyway.


----------



## myip (Aug 5, 2006)

*Points are Points*

Here is the comparision for 7000 platinum points, both resales:

Hilton Coylumbridge = $7000 US  Maintenance Fees: $575 (approx)
HGVC US = $12,000 US             Maintenance Fees: $600+ (approx)


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> Bill
> 
> I humbly disagree with you.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to say not to buy HIGVC, just that sometimes you'll find HGVC resale at good prices too. 



			
				myip said:
			
		

> Here is the comparision for 7000 platinum points, both resales:
> 
> Hilton Coylumbridge = $7000 US Maintenance Fees: $575 (approx)
> HGVC US = $12,000 US Maintenance Fees: $600+ (approx)



At these prices, I'd buy from HIGVC, too!!


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 5, 2006)

Contact Seth Nock...  He will steer you in the right direction.  He is a reputable timeshare broker that deals a lot with HGVC Properties.  He lurks on this board and has numerous Classified Ads on this site.  Can contact him at: sethnock@hotmail.com.


----------

